# Noob In Need! Lost Root On Updated Bionic



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I used dhacker's r3l3as3d root, 4 3v3r rooted, and updated to 5.7.893 and everything went great. I tried to flash purity rom and I lost everything. After messing around for a couple hours, I'm back on 5.7.893 but no root. I've tried dhacker's route again but it says no fastboot recognized on internal or external memory. I have all the su apparently installed including su, su updater, cwr, and tb but it says my su binary is out dated. I believe I'm on su 3.0.6. Sorry for the rambling lol but any help will definitely be appreciated


----------



## zachdroid (Sep 24, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> I used dhacker's r3l3as3d root, 4 3v3r rooted, and updated to 5.7.893 and everything went great. I tried to flash purity rom and I lost everything. After messing around for a couple hours, I'm back on 5.7.893 but no root. I've tried dhacker's route again but it says no fastboot recognized on internal or external memory. I have all the su apparently installed including su, su updater, cwr, and tb but it says my su binary is out dated. I believe I'm on su 3.0.6. Sorry for the rambling lol but any help will definitely be appreciated


Have you tried a different usb port on your computer?


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

zachdroid said:


> Have you tried a different usb port on your computer?


^^This

Do you get any error messages when trying to install the ROM?


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes I got an error message but I honestly don't know what it was now. My phone works ok finally, just not rooted anymore. I did the forever root so I just don't understand where I went wrong. I've rooted, ROMed, and themed atleast 10 phones (mostly DROID X) so I'm not a total noob lol just messed up


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Yes I got an error message but I honestly don't know what it was now. My phone works ok finally, just not rooted anymore. I did the forever root so I just don't understand where I went wrong. I've rooted, ROMed, and themed atleast 10 phones (mostly DROID X) so I'm not a total noob lol just messed up


Can't you just run the forever root script and select option #3 to just root and forever root a non-rooted Bionic?


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I tried that also but the same thing kept happening. Do I need to be in fastboit in order to do that? I'm racking my brain trying to figure this one out lol


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> I tried that also but the same thing kept happening. Do I need to be in fastboit in order to do that? I'm racking my brain trying to figure this one out lol


You should have the phone in 'charge only' mode and enable usb debugging to root


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok I will try that. Just have the phone on??


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Ok I will try that. Just have the phone on??


Yup, no need to put it in any special mode.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone! I'm not updated but I am now rooted on 5.5.886 but I'll just take that for now


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone! I'm not updated but I am now rooted on 5.5.886 but I'll just take that for now


I also had a user that helped me out and wrote some really clear directions. I'll do some digging and find the post if you'd like to give that a try.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

That sounds good to me! Thanks


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here you go.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/page__view__findpost__p__216292


----------

